# Fish recipes



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Where are the fish recipes???  Come on folks. Are we prejudice or something?  New forum?
Leaky


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I only like trout grilled over hot coals with lemon butter and a little garlic. Halibut I like pan seared with Tony Casherees! If you dont have some but it at walmart. Its a cajan shake that good on EVERYTHING!!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Seriously! I Like to throw trout on foil with butter lemon slices and salt and pepper then just pull the skin/bones of and Eat!
Anyone have a good walleye recipe?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Cut your boneless walleye fillets into 2" x 2" cubes.
> 
> Heat your fryer to 375* F.
> 
> Mix up a box of Japanese tempura batter and add a tablespoon of Tony Chachere's to it. Dry fillets off well and dip in batter. Fry until golden brown...about 2.5-3.5 minutes. Tempura is thin but crispy so you won't feel bloated afterward and the coating won't mask the excellent mild nutty flavor of the fillets. The leftovers make the best fish tacos on the planet!


That sounds delicious!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Poor Man's Lobster:*

Striper, bluegill, freshwater drum, or sucker (from anal fin to tail only)

Scrape scales from fish.
Fillet into 1" wide by 2" long strips, leaving skin attached.
Put fish strips in steamer basket
Mix tsp lemon juice and tsp salt in 1 pint of water.
Bring to a boil, steam fish for 10 minutes or so.


----------

